# Does anyone currently use chest & back protection?



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)

I had a freak spill where my back wheel washed out & the handle bar spun around & jabbed right into my ribs & now it's 6-8 weeks before I can cough or breathe without major pain. Wondering if I had some kind of chest protection if that would have prevented that?


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

For whatever reason, I seem prone to bruising my ribs, which is really, really lame. I have hurt them playing two hand touch football, frisbee, and with a handful of crashes.

For mountain biking I wear a Nike Pro Combat football compression shirt. It has padding on the sides to protect the ribs, which is where I have tended to get hurt. It definitely helps, but I still hurt my ribs in a crash earlier this year while wearing it, tho that was a dirt bike crash at ~20 MPH.










For more protection than that Nike shirt, I would look at some of the dirt bike under jersey chest protectors like the TLD 7850 Hot Weather shirt:









Or for something really sturdy a full motorcycle chest protector. There are a ton to choose from here. A full motorcycle chest protector will probably cause you to sweat to death on a mountain bike however.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

Not on the mountain bike but I do wear Forcefield products when I am on track under my leathers. I wouldnt ride without them to be honest. They do some MTB specific products and I will testify at how good their products are as I got highsided off my Suzuki and was flipped about 8 to 9 feet in the air. I landed on my shoulder and head mostly then onto my back. I was not even winded and no broken collar bone which is where most of the impact occurred. I got up and walked away.

Forcefield Body Armour | Forcefield Climate Control Clothing


----------

